
C11 defects: C threads are not realizable with Posix threads - ausjke
https://gustedt.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/c11-defects-c-threads-are-not-realizable-with-posix-threads/
======
Keyframe
Interesting. I'm using
[https://tinycthread.github.io/](https://tinycthread.github.io/) in c99 for
now, when I need it.

